# MOS continued



## Migrant13 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Markhamite (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok. Now I know why I stopped going to shows. I'd love something on display and go shopping to see if any vendors had it......my collections was getting way out of control. LOL>


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Funny how that happens. I can neither confirm nor deny that I have that problem!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2015)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. I couldn't make the show but ordered from vendors anyway!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2015)

Lots of beautifully grown plants there!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks like the perfect climate to grow some mighty specimens.. Love that aerangis (biloba?). Now to start packing


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2015)

High quality plants!!!! Jean


----------

